# Crop Slowdown???



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi just a quick question again, not sure if "Bud" has crop slowdown or me being overworried. Just that he is 2 weeks old now and only given her 3 feeds today because crop still seemed quiet full before next feed (normally give 4 feeds). The crop just seems to have alot more in it between feeds that usual. Think that the crop does feel doughy? Going to wait till morning now, as just given last feed of the night, and will soon see if its just me being paranoid. Will let you know how he is tomorrow. If I am having problem, do any of you know off the top of your head if I should use potent brew or Pedialyte, or just water and keep massaging? Just that did use potent brew for cockatiels and not sure if can use on pigeons too. Also heard about the Apple vinegar. Thanks as alway's - Karen X


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry also forgot to mention, I have turned down the temp on the brooder. Also should I be offering seeds now?? Thanks again - Karen


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

It sounds like you've got a slow crop there. I'd wait until the crop is empty before feeding again, so you don't risk making the soured crop worse. Gently massageing the crop helps digestion (that's how I saved one of my pigeons). Maybe turning the heat back to where it was before could help, but you don't want the baby getting too warm. I'll have to go with the no seeds option since that slows the crop further.


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi thanks for the reply, well 9 hours has passed and still has about 2 teaspoons. I will keep massaging, how long can a squab go without food before getting into danger times. Will it help to add water to break it down as does seem doughy? How can you cure slow crop? Should I give Poly Aid to stop bird starving? - Karen


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Well still got about couple of spoon fulls this morning in the crop, his last feed was at 10 last night. At 11am this morning I gave him some Poly Aid, and 3ml of Potent Brew massaged crop. Still very doughy and he seems very week now, so I gave him 10ml of food at 1130. Its nearly 1 in the afternoon and he has gone to the toilet once, which has made me feel bit better. What shall I do next???? Just give little and often of food only, say 10ml every couple of hours. The crop is still doughy or just use the potent brew alone every few hours, and don't feed again. Please would really appreciate advise on this one!








Thank you.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karen,

I have only used the Exact formula for my babies, and have never experienced the crop slow down.

I e-mailed the moderators here, hopefully they will answer you soon.

Treesa


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Karen,
I'm sorry your sweet pij is having problems.
Unfortunately, I'm not experienced enough in this type of situation to give any concrete advice. One of the more experienced members should be on shortly.

"Still very doughy and he seems very week now, so I gave him 10ml of food at 1130."

The only thing I would suggest is, if he still has food in his crop from last night, I wouldng't give him any more food as I would think this might only exasperate the situation.

While you are waiting for suggestions, advice, you might want to put the little one on heat.
I'm sorry I haven't been more help, but be assured, help is on the way.
Please keep us posted.
Cindy


----------



## alea (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi Karen.
I think you are probably more experienced than I in general, but I just went to through this with my paratyphoid baby (Ali). If I say things you already know, then I apologize in advance. I just had to post because I know how gut wrenching it can be to watch this happen! 
1. I think water in between feedings is very important,... especially if it feels doughy. 
2. If he has some kind of bacterial infection that is causing the slow down, he will need medicine ASAP. 
3. Helen recommended I put a hot water bottle in the nest/box. I did this and he did rest on it. Couldn't hurt.
4. I was told to try a little baby applesauce mixed in with the formula. This might help you, but my baby had an infection only Baytril would fix. 
I am certain that I saved my baby from the brink of death twice. All I did was give the medicine and water religously,... (even in the middle of the night.) and massaged and left the hot water bottle when I could. Hopefully that helps and you will get more expert advice soon. Good luck! 
Alea


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Read Eliza's post in Emergency Care. It has Katie's instructions on slow crop in it.

Cynthia


----------



## david j bourgoin (Mar 14, 2004)

make sure you are giving alot of water and if your feeding seeds already make sure the bird gets alittle fine grit. the bird should do fine if it isnt sick. also keep it warm untill it has started to feather out.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I have had raised a Cockatiel, Budgies and co-parented with the pigeons. Have you made the formula thicker at all? Try feeding it a bit thinner. If it works you will need to feed more often for the first day or two and then slowly raise it back up. 

Have you used Probiotics before? Real cultured plain yogurt found in the health food store or the health food area of your grocerie store will do the same thing when fed in very small amounts. It does help some with the slow crop. 

Prozyme? Used for all animals but most common for dogs and cats. If you have some you can sprinkle a little of that in the thin food too. It helps with processing the food.

Avoid the vinegar unless instructed by a vet, it can be dangerous if you try to many differant things, plain Pedialite is pretty safe to do though.

Don't wait to much longer though if this doesn't clear up. If you don't already have one or know, an Avian certified vet is what you what to find.

I hope the little guy is okay and feels better soon!


----------



## alea (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi Karen.
I just wanted to add that if he seems very weak now, as you said in your last post, I would get him on medicine/s pronto if you possibly can. Slow crop is one thing, but it seems to me, if he's that weak he is starving nearly to death. 
I fought a slow crop due to paratyphoid for well over 3 weeks all together, with many successes and failures along the way. The only thing that helped my bird was Baytril,... and a pretty large dose of it from what I am told. He was on it for approx. 6 weeks altogether. 
His bone and feather growth has been severely retarded, but he is now off meds, and growing like mad at 3 months old. 
I can't tell you how grateful I am for this website and the folks who frequent it. If your bird can be helped, you will find out how here, I am sure!
Good luck!
Alea


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Great news, Bud's crop is now cleared and working in full order!







Happy day's again. Used Potent Brew, vinegar and Poly aid. So good to be back on track again! Thank you to you all yet again!







x


----------

